# Ambrosia Maple Bowls



## Jim Beam (Jan 2, 2017)

I bought these blanks here, I'm sure of it, but in looking back through all of my conversations I could not figure out who I got them from. This wood is quite beautiful and a pleasure to turn. The blanks were perfectly square, so in order to show off as much of the grain as possible, I left them square. Size is 6" x 3", finish is buffed WOP. I had these priced at $40 each at some holiday craft fairs I did last month, but none sold.

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2017)

Beautiful! But they sure look like ambrosia maple.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 2, 2017)

Yeah, come to think of it, they are AM.

Turns out I got these from David @gvwp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ClintW (Jan 2, 2017)

Very cool! I love how the far right one with no lip looks. The grain and ambrosia flow right into the bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2017)

I have always wanted to do something like this but as a top and bottom, kinda like a box.


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 2, 2017)

ClintW said:


> Very cool! I love how the far right one with no lip looks. The grain and ambrosia flow right into the bowl.


the one on the left with the more pronounced lip does it for me " we can't all think alike"


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 17, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> the one on the left with the more pronounced lip does it for me " we can't all think alike"


I'm going to like the middle one. Just to be an ass!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 20, 2017)

Good looking set!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice work! They're all nice, but the lipless version stands out for me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

